# Why is CNN's Brianna Keilar getting fat?



## Lakhota

She is too beautiful, famous, talented, wholesome and young to let herself go like that.


----------



## Rocko

Lakhota said:


> She is too beautiful, famous, talented, wholesome and young to let herself go like that.



You're really stupid.


----------



## Iceweasel

Who?


----------



## Mr. H.

Maybe she's a former cheerleader. 

Better ask JakeWIlls92.


----------



## Lakhota

Brianna Keilar


----------

